# Photographer Rights Activist Harassed



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 11, 2009)

This blog was reported on the major cable news networks as these two go at it. One, a photographer who decided to take videos of a subway to prove he would be harassed. Two, a cool-headed albeit backwards headed LA County Sheriff who can't seem to justify his detainment of the photographer.

I especially like the part where the cop attempts to justify the stance of the law by saying Al Queda was looking to buy videos and that he didn't know if this kid was trying to sell his videos to terrorists...

... As if Al Queda can't buy MetroCards (or whatever LA uses).


----------



## Neil_M (Nov 11, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> This blog was reported on the major cable news networks as these two go at it. One, a photographer who decided to take videos of a subway to prove he would be harassed. Two, a cool-headed albeit backwards headed LA County Sheriff who can't seem to justify his detainment of the photographer.
> I especially like the part where the cop attempts to justify the stance of the law by saying Al Queda was looking to buy videos and that he didn't know if this kid was trying to sell his videos to terrorists...
> 
> ... As if Al Queda can't buy MetroCards (or whatever LA uses).


Thats the way it works, arrest him, then work out what you are going to charge him with.

Anyway, terrorist metro souvenirs available here..... http://www.video125.co.uk/acatalog/Victoria_Line.html


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 11, 2009)

Wonder who was videoing this scene?

RF


----------



## DET63 (Nov 11, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> Wonder who was videoing this scene?RF


I believe it was the photographer himself, Shawn Nee.


----------



## DET63 (Nov 11, 2009)

LASD OFFICER RICHARD GYLFIE, PHOTOGRAPHY IS NOT A CRIME

Comments:



> *Alastair* says:
> November 9, 2009 at 1:05 am
> 
> Got to say, the cop was mostly reasonable, certainly near the end of the video. Initially, I felt he was quite
> ...





> *Jeffry van der Goot* says:
> November 9, 2009 at 2:55 am
> 
> I’m really sick of people saying that he should’ve just been nicer to the cops and it all would’ve ended amicably.
> ...


----------

